# Post your 2011 Halloween Purchases (Store Bought Items)



## Spooky1

I thought a thread for folks to show off their Halloween decoration and prop purchases might be worthwhile.

So post some pictures of what you've picked up, and make sure to include where you got it, in case anyone else wants to pick one up for themselves.

Here's what we've picked up so far this year.

From Home Goods









From Dollar Tree









From Michael's









and finally from Walmart (on-line), a 5' plastic skelly


----------



## niblique71

Spooky, How much was the skelly?? Link??


----------



## Spooky1

niblique71 said:


> Spooky, How much was the skelly?? Link??


It wasn't cheap at $65 (Walmart had the lowest price I could find), but it was cheaper than a Bucky and much lighter too. It doesn't look too bad either. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hanging-Skeleton-60/14955470


----------



## niblique71

I bought some of the same stuff from Micheals (Skulls), and the same creepy cloth from the dollar store.. Great stuff 

Thanks for the Link Spooky, I wish someone would come up with a $30 skeleton, I'd buy a BUNCH of 'em


----------



## trishaanne

Michaels and Dollar Tree are the only places I've seen stuff yet, and all I've picked up is one of the crows from Dollar Tree...that's for the buffet table! Nothing will come out here for another 3 weeks or more


----------



## Bone Dancer

niblique71 said:


> I bought some of the same stuff from Micheals (Skulls), and the same creepy cloth from the dollar store.. Great stuff
> 
> Thanks for the Link Spooky, I wish someone would come up with a $30 skeleton, I'd buy a BUNCH of 'em


http://www.pitinienterprises.com/catalog.html

This is the place that Allen H suggested for skeletons and I think he said that they were about $30 each. (check Allen's tutorial on corpsing with plastic)
The downside is that orders have to be placed very early as this is a import outfit. A group buy would be the way to go with this for next year.
You can order thier 2012 catalog now too. Not sure about minimum orders or not.


----------



## AzKittie74

Found these at Safeway in the flower department <3


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I have already placed two orders to skeletonstore.com and bought one of those lightweight skeletons, cost was $65 (my first of this type) and I love that it is so much lighter than all my Buckys! I bought a couple of skulls, a couple of the madeye hopper heads, eyeballs, some mini skulls for a bone vest I am making, and I hit Michaels for a few cheap foam skulls (because I am working on my "Eliza" prop from the $20 Challenge on the forum...cross your fingers...) I got a catalog from Shindigz and they have some neat looking heads and hand combos for a graveyard that I may end up ordering. ($15 per set) Only Michaels has Halloween out now in my area, but I am hoping the other stores follow suit soon. Is there a better time of year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Remember to post your pictures This thread is meant to be an extension of the In Store Sightings thread, which is what everyone is *seeing*. We want to know what everyone is *buying*:jol:

Cute spiders, Az. Just goes to show you can find signs of Halloween everywhere.


----------



## MrGrimm

Here's what I've picked up so far... along with some motion sensors and tea lights and other stuff like that...

Picked up at Michael's and Walmart (Angel was in the summer yard stuff on sale 60%) back in early August.

Could've bought more... Should've bought more!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a gorgeous angel, perfect for a graveyard display.


----------



## matrixmom

*Dollar Store*

Found some shephards lawn stakes to hang some lanterns from for my graveyard. The skulls are back at the dollar store, but this year they look a little better. Everyone said they look like alien heads not skulls!!


----------



## Morticia

Yeah I have one of those and they did look like alien heads.


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Remember to post your pictures This thread is meant to be an extension of the In Store Sightings thread, which is what everyone is *seeing*. We want to know what everyone is *buying*:jol:


:jol: Oops! Sorry! Here are the pictures of my purchases from Skeletonstore.com and Michaels. So far it is very "skelly" around my house. I have purchased the lightweight skeleton, some eyeballs and a few Mad Eye heads, plus some skeleton arms for the graveyard and a couple of skulls to sit around. I bought some mini skulls for a costume I am working on and some "shrunken heads" for the same costume. (VooDoo priestess/headhunter) :jol:


----------



## VampyTink

*Until I saw Pumpkin5's pics I thought maybe I had went a lil overboard (if there is any such thing with Halloween). *

*These first three pics are purchases from Dollar Tree.*
*two different skulls x5 ea. mini skulls x3 ravens x12*
*small skeleton x2 skull garland x2 skeleton garland x2*









*fingers x3 organs x4 gray creepy x3 bloody creepy x3*
*hands x4 feet x4*

















*This next pic is Big Lots purchases*









*Next up Michael's *
*two of each different coffins (the smaller one cackles when it is opened)*
*lil JOL x3 I also bought a few buches of the black roses for some wreaths and a couple more book shaped storage boxes not pictured.*


----------



## VampyTink

*Next two pics are items are from LTD Commodities*

















*Last but not least I picked up this lil guy at Walgreen's last night*


----------



## Haunted Spider

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Oops! Sorry! Here are the pictures of my purchases from Skeletonstore.com and Michaels. So far it is very "skelly" around my house. I have purchased the lightweight skeleton, some eyeballs and a few Mad Eye heads, plus some skeleton arms for the graveyard and a couple of skulls to sit around. I bought some mini skulls for a costume I am working on and some "shrunken heads" for the same costume. (VooDoo priestess/headhunter) :jol:


Do you like the full sized light weight skelly? I was looking at it but just wasn't sure on the quality, being only 4 pounds and all. What do you think?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hmmm. i haven't bought any new halloween stuff this year, but soon, it'll be time...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Vampy, that's quite the haul and it didn't cost much either


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spiderclimber said:


> Do you like the full sized light weight skelly? I was looking at it but just wasn't sure on the quality, being only 4 pounds and all. What do you think?


:jol: I really do love the light weight skeleton. I like that it doesn't have a "pop top" skull like my Buckys do. It is not the finest made thing in the world (the screw in the left leg pulled out right after I got him), but on my Bucky's I am always having to re-screw arms and legs, after all they are 4th quality. It is lovely to have a skelly that is so light weight. For the money, I think he is awesome and I would recommend him to anyone. I am going a little nuts on the online ordering though. I will post pictures when I receive the new stuff from Grandinroad. I got my order in from Oriental Trading Company and I will post a picture tomorrow of those creatures. You guys are going to LOVE the graveyard stuff I got and it was CHEAP!!! I am trying to expand my graveyard this year. Now all I have to do is make some more tombstones and bury some bodies!


----------



## Buzz

VampyTink said:


> *Last but not least I picked up this lil guy at Walgreen's last night*


Darn, darn, darn, darn, darn, darn
Went to our Walgreens last night and they had nothing... nothing! I tell you! I asked the teenager on duty but he didn't know anything. And Walgreens Online didn't list the Jack-In-The-Box. Saw one on eBay for $50 and one on Amazon for $65 (pretty sleezy to ask so much for a used $15 item).

Gonna check out another Walgreens near us tonight. Has anyone seen this in any other stores?


----------



## MotelSixx

I can't reitterate enough, check walgreens every other day - I'm constantly snapping up onesies and twosies that walgreens keeps getting in, and sells through. Off to Walgreens now!
The guy I talked to said they were getting 7 waves, I bought stuff from the 1st 3 waves. About to get in on wave 4!


----------



## VampyTink

*Buzz, I almost walked out without "Jack" because he wasn't in with the rest of the Halloween items. He was on and end cap by the cosmetics dept. So be sure to look throughout the store. Most of these kids that work in these places have NO idea what they actually have unless they put it on the shelf themselves. *


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, these are my graveyard goodies from Oriental Trading. I LOVE the skull head for $15.00 and his eyes light up and flash different colors. The ghoul head for $25.00 is neat too and the eyes glow red and it plays a manical laugh. I bought two of the skulls and one of the ghouls and they are going to make my graveyard look spooktacular!!! The coffin gift bags I thought were neat and pretty sturdy little bags. What a great gift idea filled with candy for my Halloween helpers this year!:jol:


----------



## weaz

Got this stuff today:
$30 bucky from walgreens









and I got all this from a garage sale for $13!!! I was gonna buy the vintage 60's ouija baord and antique scythe and the witch (just for the shoes) for the price and the lady gave me all the rest for free. There is tons of small props and wigs and body parts under the pile. I woulda paid 20 for the ouija board alone


----------



## Chuck

I have purchased a few of the items others have posted from walgreens.

But, when I went to spirit halloween I had to have these for my wife's mini van. Shhh. She hasn't seen them yet.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Chuck, those are hilarious! What a gruesome twist on the smiling little stick-ons that most people stick on the back of their cars. Way to "Halloween it up"!!:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

weaz said:


> Got this stuff today $30 bucky from walgreens


:jol:Weaz, is that a full size skeleton for $30.00? I have been hitting both our Walgreens several times a week and I even went to one in a different town and there have been ZERO Halloween items. I walked the entire store over and asked a sales girl and she just shrugged and said, what we have is out. Is it just my Walgreens? All I have seen is on one endcap some Halloween scented candles and a 12 inch scarecrow decoration.


----------



## Chuck

@Pumpkin5 - those skellies are 5ft, and are actually pretty good. Give it time. I hit 3 different walgreens before i found one with stuff out. They had 2 of those skellies. I found a couple more at another store later that day.


----------



## weaz

What Chuck said. I have 3 walgreens all within a few miles of my house. 2 had stuff and one didn't. I will say though, check the knee joints. Of the 4 I have seen, 3 have had misshapen knee joints and they will fall apart very easy. I had to return the first one I bought because the lower leg fell off at the knee.


----------



## debbie5

AC Moore had a TON of cute crafts things for a DOLLAH....fav was a chipboard coffin box with a nice latch on it.


----------



## Buzz

VampyTink said:


> *Buzz, I almost walked out without "Jack" because he wasn't in with the rest of the Halloween items. He was on and end cap by the cosmetics dept. So be sure to look throughout the store. Most of these kids that work in these places have NO idea what they actually have unless they put it on the shelf themselves. *


Oh cool. I'm going back again today after work. Thanks for the tip.

The Spirit of Halloween stores are finally open. Saw some discounted items throughout. One particularly good deal were the giant ground breaking hands. Regular $30... marked down to $10.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thank you Chuck and Weaz, I will keep looking at my pitiful excuses for Walgreens. The sales girls are starting to look at me like I am a stalker or shop-lifter because I keep going in there. I am determined to find a $30.00 skelly because I want to corpse him up for my "Eliza" prop and I don't want to use the $65.00 skelly I already bought because I am just going to use the torso and one arm.


----------



## Rahnefan

Woohoo! Just got a $30 skelly, a reasonable 36" skelly, and a not bad table skull at Walgreens.

Pumpkin5, you might wanna call local stores first and have them check and hold one for you. In my area I think they are only carrying one per store.


----------



## davy2

Not sure of his name, but got him at Michaels for 30% off


----------



## Headless

LOL love him Davy - maybe "Crowley" or "Crozier".


----------



## weaz

2 Foggers with timers, 1 5' blucky, a 6'hanging ghoul, some cool lights and noisemakers, a few wigs and hats, a cool anamitronic cat and a brand new spirit ball all for $17. This yard sale also had tons of blow molds and inflatables for dirt cheap, but I dont display either and I dont have the storage space.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice haul, weaz!


----------



## MrGrimm

Man! All the garage sales around here never have nice loot like that haul Weaz!

Great find!


----------



## Spooky1

Went to Walgreen's today. They still didn't have the skeleton out, but when i was talking to the manager, he had someone get one from the back for me. Bonus points for the Walgreen's manager!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My honey - the King of Pestering Store Employees


----------



## singe

hit up the holy trifecta, all in one plaza! Walgreens for the $30 skelly, $7 bag o bones and $5.99 skulls; Dollar tree for creepy cloth and 'fixer-upper' skulls; and Spirit for, well, nothing. not much that inspired me. it's hard to justify almost everything in there for the $$$. we'll just figure it out and make it at home!

Bonus stop at Target for giant vampire skull and obscenely cheap ($1.50) translucent black shower curtains.

also Walmart has kids outdoor adventure stuff on clearance. picked up some 5'x8' brown and green camo netting for $6. 
http://www.summittoysshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=2456104


----------



## debbie5

Oh- cool! Thanks! I just printed out that pic so I can take it to Walgreen's and ask for one..or two.

the translucent black vinyl shower curtains also come in orange!! a great way to cheaply color a window to be seen from outside to to use as a tablecloth!


----------



## Draik41895

I bought both of these at Savers. I bought the flail a few weeks ago, and the gargoyle kit today. They were both 2.99 each


----------



## 8 Nightmares

We found these on Craigslist.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, really nice haul, 8! I've never seen anything like that evil mermaid.


----------



## Buzz

Agreed. Really dig the mermaid.

Our Walgreens finally got their stock this weekend. Got my $30 skelly. These are great props at the price. I liked 'em so much I bought two. The skulls are nice also, I may return for another one of those. And I got my Evil-Clown-in-the-Box. Its everything thing I thought it would be. :jol:









...the 2nd skelly is already in the workshop...


----------



## davy2

Went to get floor standing candelbra at Spirit today, they had two, forgot 20% coupon, ran home, came back, only one was then left, bought it, took it home, the base was shattered in hundreds of pieces, packed it back up, took it back, they had no more of the floor standing candelbras! <sigh>

The floor standing one's look like this:









So, I got two of the skull candelbras instead, which look like this:










I have a Nightfrights Ghost Bust, and figured they would look good with the bust.


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Walgreens SCORE!!!*

:jol: WOOHOO!!! I hit 3 Walgreens on our way back from the coast and in Morehead City I had the good fortune to run into a great employee Janetta, who went back in their stock room and found a $30.00 Skelly for me. Not only did she do that, but she looked at the other store's stock and the only other Walgreen in my area that had any was the one that I have been stalking right here in town. Well she gave me the WIC# so they could look it up and said they were showing 3!!! Well I got home and just walked into Walgreens and found Allen who I could tell did not want to go in the store room...but I persisted and he came out with 2 of them. He said they had not even started putting out their Halloween stock yet, it was just sheer luck that he found those two, but he is suppose to call me when they find the last one. (but I will probably keep calling until they sicken of me and find the last skelly) I would like to thank Spooky1 and Roxy for relating their story of having to ask a manager to look at their stock. THANK YOU!!! The stock number is 444527 for those of you looking. Sorry no pics, but you guys know what they look like by now. Good Luck!


----------



## Pumpkin5

8 Nightmares said:


> We found these on Craigslist.


:jol:Hey Nightmares, do you mind me asking how much you paid for the mermaid? I have seen one of these at Morris Costumes in Charlotte, NC and if I am not mistaken it was pretty expensive, like I want to say $400.00. Nice score!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buzz, I see you got one of the little dancing skellies - those guys are a hoot!

Davy, sorry to hear about the broken floor candelabra experience. We have one of those skull candelabras and really like it - bought it last year, I think.

Pumpkin (and Buzz), happy to hear you finally scored the $30 skelly:jol:


----------



## Draik41895

So, I didn't reeeaaallly buy anything today, but I stopped at walgreens just to check. I think its funny that a lot of people can't find the $30 skellies. Mine had 3. But I only had like five bucks, so my mom said maybe.. Lame.


----------



## Buzz

RoxyBlue said:


> Buzz, I see you got one of the little dancing skellies - those guys are a hoot!


Ha ha... yes it made me smile. Was thinking of hacking it to change the music and add a motion detector switch.


----------



## TroyO

Boy did I do some shopping, LOL..... 

For the "Fog chiller coffin"
4x 2" foam insulation
3x tubes foam adhesive
2x flexible dryer vent
Box of deck screws
(Guesstimate, $130 but will have foam left for several headstones)

For the FCG project
Eyehooks
24 Yrds cheesecloth (Wasn't sure how much, so bout what I figured was "a Lot"
3 packs RIT brightener
White glue
50 Lb test fishing line.
(Guiesstimate, $50)

For the Axworthy project
Used kids bicycle $26

General supplies:
1x Gallon flat black ext. latex $20
2x Quarts white/brown $20
4x Black Light bulbs $48 ($11.98 each in the "Home" section at Walmart, NOT with the halloween stuff.)
Ohh, and I scored a $30 Blucky skelly at Walgreens.

So, that there's how you drop over $300 on Halloween "Crap" and realize you only have $40 left.... not left for halloween stuff, just left out of this paycheck, LOL.

But you feel OK about it because you are pretty sure the props you are making would top 1K at a "Spirit" store.

Ohh, and SWMBO added another project... she (wisely) thinks we should make a cemetary fence to keep the TOTs out of the "graveyard" area.

I will take some pics of the props as they get nearer to completion... right now a stack of uncut styrofoam would hardly be inspiring, LOL.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Troy, You only spent 300? See you saw it all at once. You have to space it out a bit. Then when you add it all up, your wife wants to kill you but it didn't hurt as bad buying it over time. 

Monster guts nerve center and 3 wiper motors $145
200 pre wired LEDs $101
500' of 14-2 landscape wire $140
Stuff at lowes to mount the LEDs and motors $30
Parachute $60
Parachute harnesses $77
2 skellies from Walgreens $66
Home depot supplies $50
And I have lots more stuff to get I am sure

I also refuse to total it 

Troy, I have a link in my sig if you want to see a cemetery fence I did last year. There are PDF instructions on there too if you feel so inclined.


----------



## kprimm

Well, I just got back from meijers with my wife. Was supposed to buy a couple 3 ring binders. Here is what I got instead.



















They also had a very cool 18" resin giant skull with light up eyes and sound for $50. It is huge and would look very cool with a bucky seated on it. Sorry I didn't get a picture, didn't have a camera with me. They also had alot of very nice old style retro Halloween wood signs and plaques and such. I'm sure I will be back to spend more money.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, so are you making another trip to get those 3 ring binders now?


----------



## TroyO

Spiderclimber, how ironical! That Instructables of yours is exactly what my wife directed me to last night on how to build the fence she wanted, LOL!

Yeah, I'm earlier than ever before, but still late on the Halloween stuff. I tend to "dive in, both feet" to stuff like this, LOL. I also actually do better with shorter deadlines.... What? You need it in a month? Hmmm... OK, I will get started right now! It's due in 6 months? Ehhh.... I'll get started on it .............someday.

Anyway, we'll see if I can get something done this weekend since I blew most of the last one shopping, LOL.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Well if you have questions on the fence, I can give you help where needed, just let me know. The instructions are pretty well written out. 

The PDF of the instructable is linked in on my website in my sig under props. You could print out the whole thing that way if you wanted instead of scrolling through pages online. 

Good luck with the fence.


----------



## Buzz

Spiderclimber said:


> Parachute $60
> Parachute harnesses $77


OK Spiderclimber... "I gots to know" Where do you find a parachute and rig for $137?


----------



## MotelSixx

2 skellies from walgreens
a dozen skulls from christmas tree shop
4 gargoyles from xmas tree shop
3 light up pumpkins and skulls from walgreens
4 skulls kmart
a dozen led candles from christmas tree shop
6 ground stakes from christmas tree shop
And other stuff I can't recall,
All before 2nd week of september!

out
6


----------



## TroyO

Spider, I'm a member of Instructables so I saved the PDF already, LOL. It seems pretty straight forward but if i run in to trouble I definitly know who to ask!


----------



## 8 Nightmares

We got it for $240 from a guy who has to sell everything he owns


----------



## Spooky1

Went to visit my parents last weekend and stopped by the Walgreen's near their house. Picked up one more 5' skeleton and a 3 footer too. They had the big skeletons hanging from the ceiling and had a hard time figuring how to get one down. It took 2 tries with a ladder (the first ladder was too short).


----------



## Haunted Spider

Buzz said:


> OK Spiderclimber... "I gots to know" Where do you find a parachute and rig for $137?


Ebay of course. The seller was scotchlead. It is a research based training facility called National Parachute Test Center that they test parachutes at. They cut the chutes from the harness and sell them online as non - flying parachutes. An expert could sew the ends back onto a harness if they wanted and use it for a jump.

The Harnesses, I got 2 for 77 including the shipping, were degraded slightly according to their standards. They were taken out of service 8 years or so ago and put in a pile I assume. I contacted the seller and asked if he had any extra and he gave me the price. Honestly, they look good to me. If I had to use it to jump, I would rely on it as they were stored well.

So I have 1 24 foot parachute and 2 harnesses for my display. I am getting excited and the building process has taken over my house.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I forgot that this was a post a picture of what you got thread so here goes.









I have the parachute, 2 harnesses, two $30 Walgreens skellies, 2 wiper motors, the other is mounted already, 500' cable, Pre wired LEDs and some already made up with mounts, Monster guts nerve center, PIR for the nerve center, and a random polka dot bag that is not mine, but a left over gift bag from my wife's Birthday.


----------



## Draik41895

I went out to goodwill today and picked up all this. I spent about 12 bucks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

15% off total purchase on top of a 40-50% off sale at Michaels = a few more things to dust at home

Flickering tea light candles and a screamer:










How the candles look at night:










What the screamer says:

HauntForum :: DSCF4845.mp4 video by bontom - Photobucket


----------



## SterchCinemas

Got these bleeding candles. 2 for $5.


----------



## Hauntiholik

SterchCinemas said:


> I got these yesterday at CVS. They're bleeding candles. 2 for $5.


Try again  You need to add the picture to your album here or use a photo sharing site.


----------



## kprimm

Here is part of my order from homeimprovement catalog. I just got this tonight and set it up. I sooo love the Peanuts and especially the Great Pumpkin. I had to buy this as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Buzz

cool.... my wife digs the Peanuts Gang too...
That's why I had to pick up this plastic Snoopy-O-Lantern at Walgreens


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up some stuff today. Got the jabber jaws skellie, snake and severed head at Party City. The Gargoyle came from Target. It's one of the nicest I've seen and they might get another in this week.


----------



## Headless

Like that gargoyle - pity Target here in Australia didn't get into Halloween


----------



## Hauntiholik

I found one of these (new, unopened box) at goodwill for $7.99


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oooo, nice chandelier, Haunti and a sweet price, too!


----------



## thebrainyscientist1

bought this today just finished outting 2 neon green lights in the eyes looks really effective i thi youll agree. just gotta make the box now for witchy to stand in so she dont get wet


----------



## davy2

Finally got a Welgreens Skelly...it was the last one and the arm was pulled off, so asked for a discount and got 20% off from manager. He seemed to be happy to get it out of his store, LOL!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^You can tell she's a lady because she's wearing a veiled hat while sipping a martini


----------



## Dixie

Hahaha, thats my favorite staging of a Wally yet!


----------



## Spooky1

Forget the skelly. You've got a Lost in Space Robot! Maybe the skeleton can be Will Robinson. Robot: "I told you there was danger you stupid brat!"


----------



## kprimm

My wife just bought an inflatable spooky tree for the house and we just put it up, here is a pic.


----------



## scareme

I love it. Your yard is really looking festive.


----------



## Pumpkin5

kprimm said:


> My wife just bought an inflatable spooky tree for the house and we just put it up, here is a pic.


:jol:Very Halloweenie. I notice in the picture you have one of those blow mold ghosts with a pumpkin at his feet? bottom of his sheet? Anyway, I LOVE him! My sister use to have one and displayed it every year and that was such a little Halloween thrill for me to see him all lit up as I drove by her house. Of course, now I have become the crazy lady who decorates her whole house for Halloween, but that was when I was young. Thanks for the trip down memory lane, it was like seeing an old friend!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, I know I have burned up this thread about the Walgreen skellies...but have any of you seen the glow in the dark 5 foot skeletons at Target? I went out of town last night and happened to see one...and of course I had to have it. He is actually pretty neat and he will stand on his own two feet. I posed him next to my FCG Lily last night and he was glowtastic from Lily's blacklights. I will take a picture tonight and post it tomorrow. They are going to change the name of my house from 'Nightmare on Mulberry Street' to 'The House of Skellies".....hhhhhhmmmmm


----------



## davy2

Spooky1 said:


> Forget the skelly. You've got a Lost in Space Robot! Maybe the skeleton can be Will Robinson. Robot: "I told you there was danger you stupid brat!"


Haha, Spooky! Yes, I am trying to get him to answer the door!


----------



## davy2

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Okay, I know I have burned up this thread about the Walgreen skellies...but have any of you seen the glow in the dark 5 foot skeletons at Target? I went out of town last night and happened to see one...and of course I had to have it. He is actually pretty neat and he will stand on his own two feet. I posed him next to my FCG Lily last night and he was glowtastic from Lily's blacklights. I will take a picture tonight and post it tomorrow. They are going to change the name of my house from 'Nightmare on Mulberry Street' to 'The House of Skellies".....hhhhhhmmmmm


I saw them, they are pretty cool...the only thing I did not like was the head, it looks weird proportionally or somethin'...or are you talking about the translucent plastic lifesize ones?


----------



## kiki

goodness wish I could post some shots and get some input and really be part of the gang


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that robot is a total hoot!


----------



## Pumpkin5

davy2 said:


> I saw them, they are pretty cool...the only thing I did not like was the head, it looks weird proportionally or somethin'...or are you talking about the translucent plastic lifesize ones?


:jol: Yeah, it was the sort of translucent ones...and you are correct, he has a bit of a 'pea' head, but he glows fantastically. I was going to take one of my Walgreen skellies and paint him with black light paint, but then I found this guy. I will post a picture of him tomorrow. I just really like that he will stand by himself and that he glows all over. When I have painted Bucky skeletons in the past with glow paint, it is hard to cover it completely and this guy glows completely. I am going to paint his eye sockets black or brown I think. I like my skeletons to have a bit more soul than he does. (but what can you expect...he is just a pea head....)


----------



## Pumpkin5

kiki said:


> goodness wish I could post some shots and get some input and really be part of the gang


:jol: Kiki, just jump on in and do it. All the members are super suportive and always willing to give opinions/options when you need some advice. And if you post pictures, you will ALWAYS get some responses. We like visual props here!(show me, show me, show me)


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Glow in the Dark Target Skellie*

:jol: Okay everybody, here is a picture of the Target glow in the dark skellie trying to get a date with my FCG, Lily. (she turned him down due to his freakishly small head, she is sort of haughty about looks...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Pumpkin, that snooty girl will someday rue her haughtiness Looks like you have these two set up just inside a window - great way to set up early without having to worry about vandalism.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Roxy, Lily is kind of vain. Her opinion is...'I'm already dead...what else can happen?' Lily is set up on a screened porch and I think 'Peahead' will be hung in the tree with the graveyard ghosts.(multiple blacklights on those guys) Lily says he's crowding her style. She is sort of like the star of my yard. Everyone loves her, and you better believe she knows it.....(I think I am going over the edge here since I am acting like my props are living, breathing entities.) Help!


----------



## scareme

Love your Lily. She should do lunch with my Vickie, who's been very naughty and breaking her fishing line. I need to figure out what the problem is. To me Peahead's head seems right for his body. How much is Target charging for him?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Must be something in the air this year for FCG's, as far as acting up. Lily's top hook eye came out of her head twice this year. I really need to give her some TLC after this year. She has been going strong for eight years and I need to re-Rit her. I am going to put some Rit whitener in water and spray her down and see how she looks this year, but I need to really spend some time sprucing her up. The little Target skellie is $40.00 which I didn't think was too bad. His knees lock in place and he will stand all on his own, he is just propped up with his hands on the porch screen.


----------



## Manon

I bought two of the Target skellies this year. They're way better than the crappy bluckies I've had in the past and I just can't put my VERY expensive Bucky on the front lawn.

I still haven't checked out the Walgreen's blucky that everyone's talking about. They're probably out of them by now...


----------



## MrGrimm

I figured this would qualify! New PJs for the little guy


----------



## scareme

I want one just like him, Mr.Grimm. Where did you get him? What size batteres does he take? Can you shut him down between the hours of 1opm to 8am?


----------



## Haunthunter

*Full size skeleton for $30 bucks*

I found this beauty at Walgreens. Just wanted to share. I removed his arms for my creep but he is perfect!


----------



## scareme

Great looking skeleton. And one can never have to many skeletons in the closet, or sitting out in the dining room for that matter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Haunthunter

I think I am going to get another one. When you said "sitting out in the dining room" I thought about dressing them as brides and groom. I can't believe I recently donated my ex-husband tux to the goodwill!!!!!!!! It was forever in the closet. arggggghhhh. Oh well, I guess was just a good cause


----------



## Fangs

Nice!!! We have a skeleton like that that has a permanent place in our kitchen at the table as well. Only now it has a little one to go with it. Dang! that is why I have a hard time getting rid of things. you never need it till you get rid of it... lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

MrGrimm, your little guy is totally adorable


----------



## MrGrimm

@Scareme: Sorry this little guy is one of a kind! He runs on 7oz milk every three hours and had no, i repeat no guaranteed shut down time 

@Thanks Roxy, so far he's loving the light up pumpkin we have a round the house... maybe another future haunter??


----------



## Spooky1

We've been doing some more Halloween shopping the past week. 










Where we got the stuff:

Target:
Glow in the dark skeleton
Bat pillow
Bat hand towel (not pictured)
LED black light spotlight
plastic skull

Michaels:
Large foam skull
3 small foam skulls
Spooky Town Gothic Haunted Mansion (@50% off!)

Party City:
Decapitated head (I removed the gag in her mouth, I didn't like that look)

Spirit:
Hand held LED candelabra (it's sitting on the Spooky Town box)

That makes 4 life sized skeletons purchased this year. I think that's enough.
I still want to go back to Spirit and get the zombie family window decals for my car.


----------



## easycraig

spooky1.... if you don't mind me asking... how much was the large glow in the dark skeleton from Target? Size? Cost? 

lots of great looking stuff!!!

thanks... ec


----------



## RoxyBlue

Easyc, the GID skeleton was $40 at Target and I believe he stands about 5 feet tall. It's really a decently made prop and has the added benefit of being posable.


----------



## pumkinking

Does anyone have the item or sku number for the skeleton from Walgreens? I checked out 2 stores today and couldn't find it. I'd like to call some other walgreens in my area to see if they have any in stock instead of driving all over the place wasting gas.


----------



## Monk

I believe it is: 444527


----------



## dusty588

Here's what I got this past weekend; the small scarecrows and pumpkin guys are going to be attached to some bamboo poles and go around the yard, the corn stalks are going to fill up spaces around the yard/house, the tall skeleton guys will be hung in our porch area, the Harvester will go in the flower bed, and I'm not too sure about the girl with the white clothes. When I saw her in the store I knew I had to get her, the face is perfect!

Dustyn


----------



## dusty588

Heres the other pics.

Dustyn :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have those same skele-mingos. They live in our butterfly garden year round.


----------



## kiki

the more and more I explore I am simply amazed at the thought and creativity here.. 
I dig seeing others like myself.. altering the most cute item into one of horror.. 
since I am limited it is giving me a good time to check you all out.. great stuff everywhere...


----------



## kiki

dusty588 said:


> Heres the other pics.
> 
> Dustyn :jol:


love your work shop..


----------



## pumkinking

Monk said:


> I believe it is: 444527


Thanks! I found a couple of walgreens that had them and bought 3.


----------



## randomr8

dozen led eye sets, 6 skulls, dozen packs spooky material, 3 celtic cross tombstone, amber light strings, 6 black table clothes, several yards of PVC, 2 walkers, couple more cheap foggers and a pile of stuff at a tag sale today for 19 bucks - yards black material , Shiatsu, 4 spots, 2 brass lamps, wireless speakers, a motor with a 9 inch shaft on a board, 2 wreaths, a talking house broadcaster, and some ornate corners made out of vine that reminded me of blair witch. That's all I remember...


----------



## highbury

I waited and waited and finally picked up 2 realistic crows from Pat Catan's for $5 each. I just will not pay $10 each... One even has it's wings spread. Cool! They will look great sitting on some tombstones.


----------



## Spooky1

We picked up a couple more spiders on sale at a local nursery. Best looking fake spiders we've seen. I don't think these will get a make-over. 



















and I finally got my zombie family decals (from Spirit) on my car.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Mama's got a new toy of the winged kind!*

I know this is a bit late, but its still 2011. So here ya go.

Everyone who knows me is well aware of my batty obsession for these cute little guys!

























I snatched this light up bat for $10 at Target at the after Halloween sale. Its orginial price was $20


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a Christmas bat!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I got two walgreens skellys, another vampire bat (also from walgreens, people love them), a hanging ghoul that I just kind formed an attraction to, and four damaged, half off k-mart skulls for 60 percent off.


----------



## halloween71

Cool bat!


----------



## MurrayTX

I lost my mind at Spirit the day after Halloween, but stayed away from the high dollar animatronics. Mostly went with the idea of male/full body costumes to be turned into props. Am sending a stupid amount of costumes and wigs to some women in Turkey. Their Halloween tradition is just starting up and mimicking the US. Some some trampy outfits are being sent to support the cause.


----------



## jdubbya

*Store bought prop - Toad*

I know the vast majority of props here are home made but I wanted to post a couple pics of one I bought recently. It's from Haunted Props and is called the Toad Lord. It came today and let me tell you this thing is one big a$$ toad!!

It measures over 20 inches tall and is probably 14 inches wide. The pics on the website don't begin to imply how large it is. We're doing a witch theme for our front yard scene next year and we didn't have any ugly toads or frogs. This will have a prominent place for sure. I was worried it wouldn''t get noticed. NOT!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That is one hellacious looking toad


----------



## Bascombe

I would say the majority of props here are hand made instead of home made. But that's just me. Denotes a higher level of craftsmanship.

The toad is cool, by the way.

I buy alot of storebought stuff but very little of it do I keep original. I like to modify in some way or another.


----------



## joker

Cool toad!



Bascombe said:


> I would say the majority of props here are hand made instead of home made. But that's just me. Denotes a higher level of craftsmanship.
> 
> The toad is cool, by the way.
> 
> I buy alot of storebought stuff but very little of it do I keep original. I like to modify in some way or another.


He'd look good with some of Allen H's green slime


----------



## scareme

I almost started a new thread for our 2012 Halloween purchases, then I remembered it was still 2011. So here are some of my last purchases from this year. I went to Tuesday Morning's clearance today, and almost cleaned them out. Here are some of the things I got.

I'm told the cloth things in the picture are called aprons. People can put them on when they cook. Since I try to never cook I wouldn't know. But I bought several of each so I can use them as gifts. The black roses were only a quarter, so I picked up a bouquet.










I picked up a lot of little kids socks to give as gifts. At a quarter you can't go wrong.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice haul there, Scareme


----------



## Vlad

Very nice Laura mmmmmmmmmm shot glasses


----------

